# Old NIE number



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

I worked in Spain in 2001 in a bar with a friend until the october (7 months total)

I have a vague recollection of actually getting my NIE number at the local police station in L'estartit whilst there working.

as i have posted previously my family and I are looking to move to Spain (Mar Menor area) next year and i wonder if there is a way for me to trace my number or if i would have to register again?

Thanks


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, As far as I'm aware your NIE number is for life in Spain, u just need to get latest resident certificate,


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

agua642 said:


> Hi, As far as I'm aware your NIE number is for life in Spain, u just need to get latest resident certificate,


i thought that would be the case..........the problem is i dont know my number!!! i also think back then it would have been a tarjeta? (card)

so i really need to know if there is a way of me to track down my number?

thanks for the reply


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mojo Feratu said:


> i thought that would be the case..........the problem is i dont know my number!!! i also think back then it would have been a tarjeta? (card)
> 
> so i really need to know if there is a way of me to track down my number?
> 
> thanks for the reply


Easiest way is to go to the place where you registered originally with all your paperwok and they should be able to find it and print a new one off. Trouble is your "residency" card will have expired so you end up with an A4 document now which acts as "residency" and also has your NIE No


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Easiest way is to go to the place where you registered originally with all your paperwok and they should be able to find it and print a new one off. Trouble is your "residency" card will have expired so you end up with an A4 document now which acts as "residency" and also has your NIE No


thanks for the info..........unfortunately i no longer have my paperwork (idiot i know) so i am wondering if i go to register if my old NIE will be picked up or not....

thanks for the help


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mojo Feratu said:


> thanks for the info..........unfortunately i no longer have my paperwork (idiot i know) so i am wondering if i go to register if my old NIE will be picked up or not....
> 
> thanks for the help


Having two NIE numbers is a bit of a risk.
You know longer have your paperwork ....... but you know your name and you have your passport. That should help

You have absolutely nothing that would have your old number on it???


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I agree, name & passport will help authority track ya NIE number down,did u get a proper work contract or rental agreement? Number will likely be on them.


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

No I don't....it was a long time ago and I was younger (and dafter)

Really not sure if it was NIE or residencia now I have started thinking about it in more depth.....folly of youth!

Do you know if I get in touch with the Spanish embassy in the UK if they could check? Sorry for the vagueness of this thread but I don't want to start my Spanish life in trouble!

Appreciate any advice anyone can give.....thanks


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi
Probably local police station in town where u r planning to live or local town hall in Spain 
I wouldn't worry to much about it though if u go to apply for another as soon as they enter ya name & passport details into system if u already have number it will show up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mojo Feratu said:


> No I don't....it was a long time ago and I was younger (and dafter)
> 
> Really not sure if it was NIE or residencia now I have started thinking about it in more depth.....folly of youth!
> 
> ...


if it was a card it was residencia, but not to worry, since that no longer exists as Strav said

you will have had a NIE - & as the others said, just go back to where you got it & ask - you'd be surprised what they can trace with just your name


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help......sounds like best thing to do is to see if there is a record when I get there.

Will be posting lots more in the coming months.......gracias


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Mojo Feratu said:


> thanks for the info..........unfortunately i no longer have my paperwork (idiot i know) so i am wondering if i go to register if my old NIE will be picked up or not....
> 
> thanks for the help


Hi if you are currently in England you can contact spanish embassy nearest to where you live they should be able to help.I have the london office number.


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

tigertina said:


> Hi if you are currently in England you can contact spanish embassy nearest to where you live they should be able to help.I have the london office number.


Thanks tigertina......i am still in the UK 'up north' i would assume that Manchester is my nearest one......i will look into it today.

will let you know how i get on


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

Mojo Feratu said:


> Thanks tigertina......i am still in the UK 'up north' i would assume that Manchester is my nearest one......i will look into it today.
> 
> will let you know how i get on


thanks also from me, im in the same position and funnily enough the same year lol


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

Excellent! Where did you work?


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

Update: I will have to try and re register and see if i pop up, spoke with embassy and this is the best way!


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Mojo Feratu said:


> Thanks tigertina......i am still in the UK 'up north' i would assume that Manchester is my nearest one......i will look into it today.
> 
> will let you know how i get on
> 
> [/Q ok cool . good luck x


----------



## Mags49 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi I came to live to live here in 2004, went to the police station to get my NIE and paperwork and they still had my original NIE number from years ago (1990-93) when I lived and worked in madrid - even my old address in madrid came up on the paperwork - so I´m sure you´ll still be in the system too.


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

Mags49 said:


> Hi I came to live to live here in 2004, went to the police station to get my NIE and paperwork and they still had my original NIE number from years ago (1990-93) when I lived and worked in madrid - even my old address in madrid came up on the paperwork - so I´m sure you´ll still be in the system too.


Thanks Mags.....good to know someone has been through the same experience and not had any issues...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mojo Feratu said:


> Thanks Mags.....good to know someone has been through the same experience and not had any issues...


It happened to me also .... thats why I was advising you what to do


----------



## Mojo Feratu (Sep 26, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> It happened to me also .... thats why I was advising you what to do


Looks like it is more common than I thought! Thanks everyone


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

Mojo Feratu said:


> Excellent! Where did you work?


costa blanca north,calpe area,,but employer arranged my original,so i hadnt a clue,, thanks to everyone here


----------

